# New Holland Workmaster 60 Display error. (Newbie)



## JaceTX (Mar 27, 2016)

I recently got a warning light and this came up with the number 3001 under it. (Not talking about the timer) Is this just an oil change reminder? I've never seen it. Thanks for any help. If so is it still safe to drive until I get it changed?

http://i65.tinypic.com/2i1o7s7.jpg


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jace, welcome to the tractor forum.

I did an internet search for New Holland error code 3001 and this is what I found:
*
Engine: 3001*
Foot Throttle Sensor -Signal Not Plausible

*New Holland: 3001*
Accelerator Pedal Signal - NOT PLAUSIBLE

Looks like you have a problem with the foot throttle sensor.


----------

